# ★ JHB vs PTA ★ Vape Meet 19/03/2022



## vicTor

ADMIN APPROVED


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...so, we want to get Pretoria vapers involved for this one so let's have a little competition !

Let's see who will have more attending, Pretoria vapers or Joburg vapers ?

...do you accept the challenge ?

...by Vapers, for the Vapers

@Scouse45 @JurgensSt @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Damn, if only it was on the 26th I could have joined this one! Enjoy ladies and gents!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Will be there like white on rice! For Jhb of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Pretoria ouens are quiet ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I am in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> I am in



...may the force be with you at prize giving, or with someone at your table at least !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Phill

@vicTor , You guys know me, I will definitely be there! This time sitting at @Stranger 's table!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

...Aaaand that's another weekend with a gig. I'm heartbroken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> @vicTor , You guys know me, I will definitely be there! This time sitting at @Stranger 's table!!!



awesome Phill, knew we could count on your support, as always

and great move dibsing a spot at the lucky table

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

vicTor said:


> ...may the force be with you at prize giving, or with someone at your table at least !


I'm sitting with @Stranger this time haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...I think PTA ouens are gonna out number the JHB ouens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ...I think PTA ouens are gonna out number the JHB ouens


Can we count each of my personalities?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Attention !

The Vapour Baker will be giving a free ELF BAR to the first 20 Pretoria vapers at the 19th March event !

...nice one Baker !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

I'll hand out Keyrings to everyone that pitches up at the meet (while stock last)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MRHarris1

I'm in with a possibility of two mates coming along.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Pta numbers are picking up... Where's all the Jhb vapers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Only two weeks to go. Whoohoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Petrol price hike won't keep me away, so c'mon peeps, let's get a record number attendance for this one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

So this is a Pretoria Vape meet in JHB? (LOL. Midrand is JHB to me.) Only pulling your leg guys. Hope it's a great event and you all enjoy it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Stew said:


> So this is a Pretoria Vape meet in JHB? (LOL. Midrand is JHB to me.) Only pulling your leg guys. Hope it's a great event and you all enjoy it.



hi, thanks for the good wishes, we chose Midrand as it's pretty Central between Pretoria and Joburg

my only worry is these Pretoria vapers not showing much interest, oh well, Joburg crew will be there in full force

_...by Vapers, for the Vapers _

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...don't beeetch, just peeetch !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor




----------



## Stranger

The Swagga's one had a low RSVP count but there was still a good turnout. I suspect the same will happen here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> The Swagga's one had a low RSVP count but there was still a good turnout. I suspect the same will happen here.



...please check your whatsapp Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

_...by Vapers, for the Vapers


_

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

DavyH said:


> ...Aaaand that's another weekend with a gig. I'm heartbroken.


Update, a sort of good news/bad news thing.

The good news: the job was cancelled. I hate casinos and this was to be at Time Square. Ew.

The bad news: I'll be inflicting myself on you all. Sorry!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Update, a sort of good news/bad news thing.
> 
> The good news: the job was cancelled. I hate casinos and this was to be at Time Square. Ew.
> 
> The bad news: I'll be inflicting myself on you all. Sorry!



awesome news Sir !!

bad news from my side is @Stranger table is full already !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> awesome news Sir !!
> 
> bad news from my side is @Stranger table is full already !


Tables can be pushed together  <- @Stranger's table!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> awesome news Sir !!
> 
> bad news from my side is @Stranger table is full already !


Who in their right minds would want to sit at the same table as him?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> Who in their right minds would want to sit at the same table as him?



you do make a good point ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Who is coming to the vape meet who is in their right mind ?

To be, or not to be, that is the question: 
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
or to sit at the lucky table

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

vicTor said:


>



Congratulations to the winners. It was great to put some faces to the avatars and nomdeplumes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

And once again @vicTor absolutely nails it! A great afternoon out at another quirky venue with plenty of catching up with old faces and getting to see some new ones! Good meeting @Stew and @Spunk3yMunk3y (albeit very briefly) in person.

The @Stranger table continued its run of good fortune and the sponsors didn’t disappoint

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> And once again @vicTor absolutely nails it! A great afternoon out at another quirky venue with plenty of catching up with old faces and getting to see some new ones! Good meeting @Stew and @Spunk3yMunk3y (albeit very briefly) in person.
> 
> The @Stranger table continued its run of good fortune and the sponsors didn’t disappoint



was awesome seeing you again @DavyH 

I hope the Mrs shares her spoils with you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Stew said:


> Congratulations to the winners. It was great to put some faces to the avatars and nomdeplumes.
> View attachment 252302



nice meeting you Stew !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> was awesome seeing you again @DavyH
> 
> I hope the Mrs shares her spoils with you


It was a tough contest but I managed to wrestle some of it away from her!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Can I ask from those guys that visited the coil wrapping table for a comment as to if you found it valuable or not. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

